
Eboard Mail a new secure messaging platform - ebagsnave
http://Eboardmail.com
======
ebagsnave
I have heard all of your comments and issues regarding requiring a phone
number for signup and some email addresses being recognized as invalid. I am
working on this with my developers.

I am going to make the phone number field optional. Until that time you can
enter all 0s if you don't want to put in your phone number. The reason for the
phone number entry is to allow for purely informational SMS notifications. No
actual message content is sent with the notifications, just that you got a new
message or contact request. In the future I am planning a sandboxed app that
would handle notifications.

I am also going to resolve the email address error. I will work on ensuring
that all email addresses can join.

This is very valuable feedback and I appreciate it very much. If you have
further feedback please don't hesitate to post. I take all of the comments
seriously and want to get all issues resolved.

------
ebagsnave
Eboard Secure Mail is a web based private messaging platform that is a more
secure communication solution than current email systems. This is a change in
the long standing paradigm of the current plethora of email solutions. To be
clear this is not email. This is a system that gives you a familiar web-mail
like interface but builds into it the ability to only send and receive
messages from approved contacts. Along with it’s secure push notification
system for new messaging events, it provides a safe and secure solution to the
chaotic, expensive and insecure email environment that individuals and
businesses operate in today.

------
kseistrup
Hah, it claims that my email address is invalid, even though I've been using
it for at least a decade.

~~~
ebagsnave
Is the email address in the standard format? Let me know so we can resolve any
issues.

~~~
kseistrup
What do you mean by "standard format" exactly? My email address is in the
format username@domainname.tld and I have sent messages from and received
messages to that email address for at least a decade.

------
byoung2
Why do you hijack the back button?

~~~
ebagsnave
I can have that resolved. This is still in beta so I appreciate the feedback.

~~~
byoung2
It's clearly intentional: the url has #no-back appended

~~~
ebagsnave
If it is really an issue it can be removed. I appreciate your feedback.

------
Amir6
Phone number required?!! You have to be kidding!

~~~
ebagsnave
The phone number is so you can get SMS notifications.

~~~
Amir6
Seems really redundant/invasive for a secure communication system! How about
at least making it optional??!! What if I do not trust my phone to handle such
notifications? So many points I can come up with why this is a bad idea.

